# HOW MANY EMBIES MADE IT TO BLASTS?



## LAYLA123 (Nov 19, 2010)

HI,

I  am about to undergo my final icsi attempt and hope to go to blasts this time as we have had 3 bfn's using grade 2 embies transfered on day 3 (2 embies each ET).

I am 39 years old so i know age is not on my side but i always respond well even on low dose stims, 20 eggs, 19 eggs and the last cycle 17 eggs (oct 2010). We ususlly get between 3-4 frosties each cycle, so good results there just no implantation whatsoever.

I am very interested to hear from you ladies having gone to blasts...

How many eggs did you have?

how many day 3 embies and grades?

how many made it to blasts??

Thankyou for taking the time to read this, it will help me so much.

love layla xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I've done 4 OE cycles and a few DE and never had a blast or any frosties.

Wishing you luck


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey Layla

I got to blast on my 3rd cycle, although I was 24 at the time, my eggs have been and are that of a 40 year old...  Oh well.

Anyway....
How many eggs did you have? 16 eggs, donated 8... kept 8

how many day 3 embies and grades? 5 fertilised normally, day 3 I had... 2x8 cells grade 1, 1x7 cells grade 1, 1x6cell grade 1x4 cell grade 2/3.

how many made it to blasts?? 1 very early blast (ungraded because it was so early), 1 molur... Actually the 2 that made it to day 5 was the 7 and 6 cell.

I did get pregnant  One little one at 6+4.... Got to 10 week and lost the baby. My first 2 cycles we didnt try for blast, 4th time we did try but my eggs/embryo's were to poor. And we have never had any frosties. 
Good luck hun
Natalie xxx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

I was 30 when I had my fresh cycle,

I had 10 eggs, 
8 were mature 
6 fertilised 
All 6 were good quality and on track on day 3 
all 6 went to blast 
5 by day 5 
1 by day 6,

I think the clinic were surprised at the quality of the embies/blasts esp as we used testicular immature sperm, I'm just hoping it will work again when we want another baby, I felt very lucky, 

We had one fresh attempt and two failed FET before I got pregnant on my last FET with our last frostie,- I had some tests done as despite good eveything I wasn't getting pregnant and found I had raised NK cells, so on this last cycle I was on prednsiolone, ( might be something else to look at?) 

Good luck

Livity


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

1st e/s cycle - age 32 - 16 eggs - 8 each - 7 embryos - 6 became grade 1 & 2 blasts.

2nd e/s cycle - age 33 - 24 eggs - 12 each - 10 embryos - 6 became grade 1 & 2 blasts.


----------



## Kate... (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi,

My current cycle:

19 Eggs (Did Egg Share so 10 for me)  

9 Fertilized

7 made it to day 3, 8 cell embies

3 made it to Blasts on Day 5, 1 back & 2 frozen

They never said the grades of them    Good luck whichever you go for     

xxx


----------



## faithfullyhoping (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi Kate

on my first IVF didn't attempt blast as out of 9 embies only 2 were decent grades 1/2 and 2 bfn
2nd attempt went to blast but only 1 made it out of 7 bfn
on 3rd attempt we didn't go to blast as again there were 2 front runners a grade 1 and 1/2 but they left the others to go to blast to freeze - they all went to blast and hatched out and we got a bfp!!

Our 3rd attempt was different as we did short protocol and had assisted hatching.  Not sure if you've done AH on previous cycles but may be worth thinking of.

Hope it works for you

Faithful x

ps haven't voted as it was different for me on each cycle


----------



## Kitty71 (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi Layla,

I've just had my first ICSI cycle at 39 and got the following:

14 eggs
12 mature
9 fertilised
4 blasts

I don't know what the grades were at 3 days but all were still going on day 5/6 but they weren't freezable quality.

We were very confident when we had ET so much so we opted for eSET but it didn't take. I'm looking into immune issues now and hoping my clinic will take an epirical approach for my next cycle and prescribe steroids and maybe some extra progesterone as I bled so early. I'm looking into low dose aspirin too.

Good luck to you    

Kitty xxx


----------



## cosmicgirl (Oct 2, 2009)

Only had 1 cycle so far (hoping next try will be 'the one'   ) but went to blasto....

Eggs collected - 10
Fertilized - 6
Day 3 - 5 still going strong
Day 5 - still 5 but not fantastic quality, had 1 x grade 4BC transferred, 1 was frozen and the other 3 weren't good enough to freeze.

I didn't vote for 100% as although all 5 made it to day 5 I think only 2 made it to actual blasto.

Good luck Layla and   it'll be 4th time lucky for you


----------



## leinlondon (Apr 5, 2010)

Only one try so far but... 

How many eggs did you have? 12, of which 7 were mature, 5 fertilised.

how many day 3 embies and grades? 5, all were grade 1 (best grade), 4 were 8-cell, 1 was still 4-cell.

how many made it to blasts?? None - all were still morulas on day 5 and arrested overnight before day 6.


----------



## emma444 (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi 
I had 11 eggs, 8 fertilised. All 8 looking good on day 3 so went for blast. Got 1 good blast for transfer on Monday. Told nothing freezable.


----------



## Jem08 (Sep 17, 2008)

My first IVF resulted in 16 eggs of which only 2 were good enough to be used on day 3.  My 2nd successful treatment was ICSI:
How many eggs did you have?  13

how many day 3 embies and grades?  8 that were looking quite good A's and B's

how many made it to blasts?? 2  which one implanted and is now my perfect little 18month old.


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi
I was 42 and it was last chance saloon for me. I had 3 eggs collected, 3 eggs fertilised and 3 made it to day 5 blasts and transfer.
xx


----------

